# Prophets of Vulkan - Space Marine WIP



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

A project I've got going, a successor chapter of the Salamanders I've made up. I will be making background etc. for these guys at a later date but at the moment only sorted their colour scheme, names of the main characters and painted my Chapter Master.

My converted Chapter Master Arminius of the Prophets of Vulkan:


















































I am pretty happy with him for one sitting. C&C welcome.


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Looks fine to me but he is a little dark:biggrin: use some lighter colours


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I like it, how did you etch the word in to the sword?

I'm guessing your colour scheme is dark blue and gold?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Syph said:


> I like it, how did you etch the word in to the sword?
> 
> I'm guessing your colour scheme is dark blue and gold?


The sword came like that.

Nope, it's black and gold but the camera didn't show it too well, I'll get better pics next week.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice loving the helmet job and the sword


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

well with such a dark scheme you should put some bright contrasts in, maybe some glowy red eyes? That would really draw attention to him. Scary lookin marines


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't lighten them up. I think they look fantastically sinister. Nice work!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

great work, i think it looks fine tbh,

Thanks 

-Riandro

:edit: problem solved


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Lookin' pretty sweet!!! I love the color scheme.....finally a Salamanders succesor chapter!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for their comments and the rep.

*Chapter Traits:*

Trait Advantages

Blessed be the Warriors
Never Despair

Trait Disadvantages

Flesh Over Steel
We stand alone

_The Regal Watch are distrusted by the Imperium for previously joining with the Black Legion to rid the universe of a certain Tyranid Hivefleet. They continously attempted to gain the trust of the Imperium back but failed, for all the Imperium cared, they were named Renegades. However, they managed to gain the trust of one Space Marine Chapter... The Salamanders. 

The Salamanders thought that The Regal Watch could become useful for Special Ops missions and so took them in as a Special company called the 19th Company (although they are a seperate chapter in their own rite). It had to be kept quiet as the Vulkan He'stan knew, that is this alliance was found out by the Imperium, The Salamanders would become Excommunicated! Vulkan renamed their Chapter 'The Prophets of Vulkan' and sent them on various Special Missions, one being intercepting an Unexpected Ork Attack on Armageddon.

The Prophets of Vulkan work for the Salamanders, spreading their name across the Galaxy making sure enemies such as The Orks and the Tyranids fear them. They destroy Ork Worlds and Tyranid Fleets leaving behind nothing but a Salamander Standard._



That's a small amount of Background for you to get a small peak at what this Chapter is going to be like. Hope it's ok.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

well kiss your chapter traits and disads goodbye, five days till new codex.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Amra_the_lion said:


> well kiss your chapter traits and disads goodbye, five days till new codex.


They're getting rid of Traits? WTF!? They're one of the coolest bits of the Marine Codex... ah well, it can all be adjusted


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

but you get a new character instead. makes all your flamers and thunderhammers master crafted.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, the new Salamanders rock, shame I'm not Salamanders  I'll just wait untill I get the new codex to go further with this chapter


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

All Special Characters use the "counts as" rule now. Thus, if you wanted you could have Marneus Calgar in a Crimson Fist army and Pedro Kantor in an Ultramarines army.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> All Special Characters use the "counts as" rule now. Thus, if you wanted you could have Marneus Calgar in a Crimson Fist army and Pedro Kantor in an Ultramarines army.


Not so sure I like that rule :no:


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Well they wouldn't LITERALLY be Marneus Calgar, just takes advantage of his stats and special rules.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I know that


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

Amra_the_lion said:


> but you get a new character instead. makes all your flamers and thunderhammers master crafted.



thats not mean at all...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

dont forget meltas, multi meltas and heavy flamers. And they arent mastercrafted, flamer, heavy flamer, melta and MM are now twin linked, TH are mastercrafted.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Anyway, back to the army WIP. Started one of my Squad Seargants today. Still in the (very) early stages:


















Thanks! Comments and criticism welcome.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

You should convert a He'stan for your army. I want to start 'manders just because of him. lots of re-rolled wounds on flamers, re-rolled misses on those meltas (I can't count the number of times a game hinged on scoring a hit with my last heavy weapon, and missing) PLUS, he has a heavy flamer, AND a s6 power weapon. WAY awesome. Plus i just love painting green. I hate the color in general, but i love painting with it for some reason.

enough ranting. Salamanders are gonna be FUN!!!

keep up the good work!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Another update for the Veteran Seargant. Still a WIP and still a way to go on this fella yet.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking good mate, look forward to seeing more :victory:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

First Veteran Seargant is now finished. Not too happy with the scroll pole but it'll have to do (I'm not going to add text to any scrolls as I'm terrible at it and it will ruin them even more! I will practice at it but not yet.)

Here we are:


















































Comments and criticism welcome.
Thanks!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Personally, I think that looks better than the Champion you painted up. Also, until you get more proficient with painting them up, I'd paint the basis of your marines before focusing on your centrepieces (Veterans, Commanders and Tanks), and you can get practise at the painting on them, and then utilise those skills you have learnt, and do something special with the Special pieces.

However, the commander picture wasn't too good a quality, would you be able to post a side by side picture, plus, the light is a bit yellow =D

Sorry, I'm a picky person, and they both look amazing, far better than what I can do.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I also think that this guy looks better than my Chapter Master but It doesn't annoy me too much. These are the first things I am painting for gaming purposes and am finding it a struggle to paint quicker (nah... it's not really that hard, it's just when you paint quicker the models don't look as good).

I did have a side by side picture but clearly forgot to post it up so sorry. Also, yes, sorry about the lighting, always a pain in the ass for me to take pictures in the evening. Tommorow when the sun is shining i'll take some more for you.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> I'm not going to add text to any scrolls as I'm terrible at it and it will ruin them even more! I will practice at it but not yet.


I would just go for it. You seem to be pretty good at painting, so just think of it as an extreme highlight on a flattish surface. If I can do text, you can do text, because your painting is far superior to mine!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks dude but I was thinking of removing the scroll banner full stop though I may have a go at text afterall 

Thanks!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Even if you do remove it, put some on the purity seals, as it just helps to give the model a little more life.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Those look spectacular!!! Nice Painting, very professional!!!! Def rep......


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Farseer Beltiac, I am glad you like my work. It's probably due to you not have doing so yet or changing your mind but just to make sure no rep recieved (just saying in case it was supposed to have been sent and isn't working). Not moaning that I haven't had any, just so to make sure thats not what anyone thinks 

Here are better pictures of the Veteran in daylight as requested. The ones of the Chapter Master are bad quality so I'll try to get some better ones. Note I did decide to take off the scrolls on the backpack, I know people liked them but in my opinion the painting spoilt it so I will use it as a spare to practise continually on untill my skills have improved.


















Thanks!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> Thanks Farseer Beltiac, I am glad you like my work. It's probably due to you not have doing so yet or changing your mind but just to make sure no rep recieved (just saying in case it was supposed to have been sent and isn't working). Not moaning that I haven't had any, just so to make sure thats not what anyone thinks


it said I need to spread some more around lol, don't worry you'll get your rep points:mrgreen:, I just need to give someone else one......


----------



## Legolastom (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow great work on the special characters (Especially that veteran) can’t wait to see what it would look like with him leading a squad.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks both of you 

I'm going to start work on the first squad this week hopefully. I will update you when noticeable progress has taken place.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Done a little more work on the army. Two standard marines completed:


















Thanks.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I really like your colour scheme, basic, yet still looks awesome, especially because you've painted it so well. good work, keep it up k:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers for the comment! 

Just bought 20 More Tactical marines to add to the other 40 odd and 10 more Devastators. Will paint some more up over the next few dys and update you sooner the time.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

You've certainly bought a lot!


----------



## Semaj (Oct 14, 2008)

wow very nice work. I think its really cool that you are adding some fluff and making a chapter of your own Keep up the good work!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

A long due update on these.

Today I've converted my Master of the Forge, clearly based on Vul'kan with the same rules etc. only obviously not him :wink:

The pictures have come out pretty bad as it's been undercoated black which proves horrible for taking pictures:


























Next is a WIP of my Assault teminator Seargant. All that's been done so far is the Eagle on the Storm shield and the face (which will still need to have the eyes painted):


































Comments and criticism welcome as per usual.

Cheers.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The shading and the flesh tones on the face of the sergeant look good so far. I like the strain that I can see in the character. I look forward to seeing the eyes complete as this is always the most important part of the mini.:victory: One quick note...., I think that you still have a mould line on the side of his head.

Keep up the good work Red. Oh! and I really like the new avatar!k:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh balls! I really hate finding mould lines at this point :ireful2: Thanks for pointing this out!

Thanks also for the comments (both on the post and the avatar )


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far Red, the face is done especially well.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Started picking this back up thanks to the Heresy online Army Painting Challenge and I've also now called them the Prophets of Tu'Shaan instead because it still fits in and it's more catchy 

Sternguard Veterans of the Prophets of Tu'Shaan:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

all looking good mate and a very nice scheme too if i might addk:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

awesome work man, keep it up


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good work! I really like the poses on these guys. It depicts a battle worthy of the 
Sternguard Veterans. For the bases, however, I've noticed that some of them are completely covered by the ground flock and others have just the tops done..., was this intended? For me, I would prefer to see them one way or the other so that the squad maintains coherency. Other than that, I like the look that you have going on here.:victory:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

As for the bases, they actually all have only the tops covered (I don't like fully covered bases ) it's just the photo was taken on an uneven cloth surface so I'm guessing the ones that look that way have sunk down slightly.

Thanks again guys, the Dreadnought is next to be done.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow those are really looking good, love the dark tone they have. What colours did you use for the umber/gold trim?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Cherrs wraithlord! The gold trims were simply done with a basecoat of shining gold with a badab black wash, complicated I know but it's easier for me that way when trying to paint a squad in a month  Otherwise each model would take me forever.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Red,

I like it. I can safely say I have never seen anything like that. by the sound of it they are a little more on the simple side as far as painting goes which is always a good thing! I really like the dusty looking black. I also really like the Sword on the First model in this thread, did you cut the words into it yourself? or maybe I just dont pay attention to models and never noticed the words there heh. Bottom Line is I really like them. Do you have any Tanks or anything on the way? Kind of interested in seeing what kind of scheme you have planned for them!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers Chaosftw.

The Sword on the first model in the thread is the standard sword from the Emperors Champion and all the words are there already.

As for vehicles, they will come that's for sure but I want to focus on getting the core of the army (troops, terminators, hq etc.) done first before I start on the vehicles. That said, my next project is my Dreadnought for the army painting challenge so I guess that counts


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

New update!

Dreadnought, not happy with this to be honest but I cannot be arssed to redo it. The AOBR dreadnought had huge gaps between the body (and notably arms) for me and stupidly I didn't notice untill a fair way through painting it so the gaps are not filled in. The back of it doesn't look as dull as it looks in the pictures however it is still quite dull unfortunately.

Here is:


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Love your work. Will keep an eye here.

have some rep back :so_happy:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its a shame about the gaps on the fist but still a great job and nice basing too.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Ancient!

Massively long overdue update here, but I've gotten the Space Marines out and started painting some of them again after a sudden burst of wanting to paint Space Marines.

Like said before, my painting scheme on these is really simple and not much time goes into painting each model which is the aim I'm going for so I can at least attempt getting a decent sized army painted. Way too many projects on the go at the same time so these need to be quick paintjobs.

Here's the first Marine of the year!  (I'm going to highlight his eye lenses still, and ignore the hairs on the mini, couldn't see them untill the picture was taken!).


























C&C welcome 

Thanks.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

I really like your neat painting, i personally I think the darkness of the whole model suits it, you could maybe consider trying some highlights ont he edges of the armour to make him stand out a bit more and to give him a bit more depth. I also really like the base, simple yet effective

keep it up

cheers

edd


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot edd . I'll give the highlighting a go next time.

Cheers for the rep.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, love all of this. Have a rep. I remember reading about this when I wasn't even a member. .

Nice idea, and I'll follow this.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers BoK, glad you like my work and surprised to hear you were familiar with it before being a member 

Thanks for the rep, more updates soon...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Time for an update!

Painted 2 more marines last night and managed to go over the other marines eyes. Also based another 4 marines.

Marine 1:


































Marine 2:


































Based Marines:










Group shot of completed:










Enjoy


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

From a paint point of view, the gold looks a bit patchy on some areas and i agree on the lack of highlighting. The bases are great and contrast the models nicely, and the brighter green eyes are also a great addition.

From a colour scheme point of view this looks awesome. I love your fluff and the scheme really fits as a salamander sucessor, it's familiar but completely different at the same time.

hope the updates will keep coming


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Varakir!

I know what you mean about the gold being patchy, shining gold is a bitch to get even and I'm working on getting a mix that works properly for me everytime using PVA and water.

As for the highlights I know what you mean but I have no intention of doing any on these. Maybe on my armies special characters but I'm managing to get 1 marine done a day with my current scheme (which for me is quick) and my intention is to have a quick and simple scheme so I can finally complete an army.

Granted if I spent the time highlighting it would look a lot nicer but once I get started highlighting it takes me forever (because that's just me :wink: ). So thanks for the suggestions but I'm not going to do them on these for the reasons above .

I would do this on Display pieces however, and Characters in the army. But I haven't got any of them yet 

Anyway painted another guy today as well as finishing another small project I had going on unrelated. Updates will come tomorrow.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Red Corsairs said:


> As for the highlights I know what you mean but I have no intention of doing any on these. Maybe on my armies special characters but I'm managing to get 1 marine done a day with my current scheme (which for me is quick) and my intention is to have a quick and simple scheme so I can finally complete an army.


Black is a royal pain in the ass to highlight anyway, so i think you're making a wise decision. :grin:

That's the other thing i like about the scheme, it's really simple and quick but the results are impressive. I think a couple of squads of these will look wicked all ranked up.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm glad you see where I'm coming from. Thanks again for the comments on the scheme, it's good to know that the look I'm aiming for is being achieved .


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

As promised 

Went over my old Veteran model and touched it up to fit with the more recent marines, also rebased it.

I've also finished prepping the last 2 models of the squad ready for painting.

Yesterday I also finished another small side-project of mine but as that's not a part of this army, I'm updating my Random Miniatures Project Log with that one .


































Cheers.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah ... Black and Gold ... simple yet elegant. Damn you for putting it together and it looking very good. OK, not damn you, but I must say I am very jealous as it looks better than I would have thought it would have. I like it alot.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Tal. I have to admit I didn't think they'd be that good either untill I tried the scene out myself and I'm really quite pleased with how it looks now.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Quick zero pictures update.

Last night was building up a large part of my army. Managed to get 4 Devastator squads, an Assault Squad, Vanguard Vet squad and 3 more Tactical squads built up.

I'll paint more tonight with luck but first I plan on getting my 'Standing Necrons' tutorial written that I promised years ago


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I would really love to see some brighter pictures as I quite like this color scheme and its done nicely.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I think this set of pictures is better duane 

Here's the Heavy Bolter marine finished:


















Cheers.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, great stuff Red. Can we have a whole army pic please?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Hey, great stuff Red. Can we have a whole army pic please?


Thanks, not much use mind as I only have 5 MArines and a Dreadnought painted. The Sternguard need to be touched up and some repainted (lots of chips due to neglect this past year) and I'm not using the Emperors Champion mini anymore. Gone off it.

Don't worry I will update it with group shots every now and then anyway


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool. [filler post]


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Red!

The stuffs looking great, I too look forward to some group photos as the force gets bigger!

Have some rep (If i can give it of course!)


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Kobra, thanks for the rep and the comment.

I'll leave the group picture for when the whole first squad is finished now.

Nice new avatar by the way


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I like the way that the black and gold contrasts against one another, it fits the Salamanders feel perfectly  although I do realise these are not Salamanders....:laugh: overall good work mate, keep it up!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks da, no they aren't Salamanders but as they are based off of them to some extent it's good that they have a 'Salamander' feel to them.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Did some batch painting tonight (oh how I hate batch painting) and have finished the other 5 marines in the first Tactical squad!

I'm really proud of how these are coming along, mainly because I've never had the patience to paint even this amount of models in such a short time.

Expect updates tomorrow when I can use the sunlight to take proper pictures.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Update time!

Tactical Squad no.1 is finished! Pictures are quite crappy, there's no sun today and I usually rely on Natural light when taking pictures (used to have a photographing station for it but gotten rid of it all now). So pictures make out the models to look a little worse than they actually do, but they're not too bad.














































Whole squad picture:











Next up is either a Devastator Squad or a Vanguard Veteran squad. Decide for me 

Cheers.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Commented on other thread but the close-ups make them even more awesome. I'd say the Vanguard, have seen very few of that kit painted.

Grish


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Do both :victory:

Nice job as usual.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I will do both anyway, just needed to decide which to do first 

Anyway I've gone for the Vanguard and am building them up now.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

They certainly look good mate! I say go for the Vanguard Squad next, I would like to see them painted up! 

Edit: Bloody ninja'd......Nevermind


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers DA. Yeah I'm going for the Vanguard 

Now built them and have them undercoated. I've never realised how nice these models were untill now. Lots of detail and they look really cool.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

First vanguard Veteran pretty much finished.

It needs a few touch-ups still which I annyoingly noticed when uploading the pictures and I'm going to do a little bit more to the 'Plasma' on the plasma pistol as it's still too dark for my liking.

I've also used up all my sand and glue for basing so will need to wait untill Sunday to pick up the materials for basing it. Other than these things I think it turned out pretty well, and these models look great in my opinion.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Bloody awesome dude. And I think the plasma is a little too dark, but otherwise I can't say so much else than. Great work! :victory:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Flerden 

Repainted the Plasma now and touched up those bits that needed it.

The plasma is much brighter now and contrasts quite nicely with the darker look of the army in my opinion. But I'll let you guys decide what you think.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Another top notch Red model. Looks good. Next please. 

Grish


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

You've really kicked it up a gear for those Vanguard models, they look most excellent!

Well done again! I can't give anymore rep to you at the moment, once i've shared it around a bit more i'll get you some more, it's definitely deserved!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you very much Kob  

Really appreciate the kind words and I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I was going to say do the Devistators! plasma cannons rock!


----------



## Battousai1184 (Jul 24, 2010)

Really love what you are doing with your army Red. Keep up the good work. I can't wait to see more models.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Great looking models Red, may all your future endeavours be as good as this.

Game on :victory:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

@Angmar, that they do and now I've chosen how to paint my Plasma I'm looking forward to them 

Updates will come tonight with any luck.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Managed to get my basing materials all sorted out today and based the first Vanguard:



















Enjoy


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Good job Red, really like the Vanguard  keep the standard up, have some rep!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Really built up base work there, it adds to the fact the model is leaping. Really great stuff again, can't wait to see the whole squad together.

Keep it up mate


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

@dark - thanks and thanks for the rep! I'll certainly try!

@Kob - thanks again. Not sure I'll have much time for painting for the rest of this week but I'll try and get some done.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Will be doing some painting and basing on the remaining Vanguard later tonight.

Meanwhile I'm thinking about writing a detailed IA for this chapter but as I have little experience writing and to be honest am not very imaginitive, wondered if anyone wanted to write something for them for me 

Probably not but it's worth a try :wink:.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I didn't manage to paint anymore Vanguard as of yet but have another Tactical Marine painted for the 2nd Tactical squad and have based the rest of the Vanguard.

Might get round to painting some of the Vanguard tonight though.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Not much of an update but I've based most of my second Tactical squad and finished the base of my second Vanguard Veteran. Just got to spray a couple of the marines in the Tactical squad (as you can see one of them on the back is already painted as a Salamander - I bought some already painted marines).


----------



## Battousai1184 (Jul 24, 2010)

I am loving the paint scheme. I was thinking about doing something similar with some of my marines, but wasn't sure how it would look. Now I am inspired to go ahead with my idea. Keep up the good work. I am looking forward to seeing the progress of your army. +Rep.

I was going to give you some rep, but it seems I have to spread some around before I can give you more. Will hit you up as soon as I can.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Battousai1184 said:


> I am loving the paint scheme. I was thinking about doing something similar with some of my marines, but wasn't sure how it would look. Now I am inspired to go ahead with my idea. Keep up the good work. I am looking forward to seeing the progress of your army. +Rep.
> 
> I was going to give you some rep, but it seems I have to spread some around before I can give you more. Will hit you up as soon as I can.


Thanks Battousai, much appreciated 

If you do go ahead with your idea let me know how it goes.

As for updates, haven't had much time for hobby in the last week or so but have done small things such as converting my Chapter Master and some more basing. I've also gotten hold of some of the latest edition of Space Hulks terminators which I am in the process of basing up so I will get pictures of these up by the weekend.

Thanks for all the support with these so far people :victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Whoa, great stuff .


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Got a small update for everyone. I've had a long break away from painting once again but have recently converted myself a new chapter master for my army armed with Thunderhammer. I've also painted the cloak (PS - sorry about the crappy picture quality, lost the camera and have to make do with my phone for now):


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice to see you back in action, Red. Looks nice so far :victory:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Great to see you back Red, looking forward to more updates.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

